# Mahler Symphonies



## fireflyinjuly

I have quite a wide range of classical music cd's.

But nothing by Mahler!

I have been recommended the Solti symphony box set - does anybody also recommend this?

Thank you.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Becca

I recommend *not* buying a set, better to pick and choose the best of each symphony. Solti did well in some but not all. Same with Bernstein, etc., etc.


----------



## fireflyinjuly

Thank you.

Could I trouble anyone to provide a list i.e. Symphony number/orchestra/conductor.


----------



## jdec

Becca said:


> I recommend *not* buying a set, better to pick and choose the best of each symphony. Solti did well in some but not all. Same with Bernstein, etc., etc.


Ditto.

My personal recommendations per Symphony number for someone new to Mahler:

1. Abbado/Berlin P.O. or Kubelik/Bavarian Radio Symphony
2. Mehta/Vienna P.O.
3. Chailly/Concertgebouw
4. Bernstein/Concertgebouw
5. Karajan/BPO or Abbado/BPO
6. Boulez/VPO
7. Bernstein/NYPO
8. Solti/CSO
9. Abbado/BPO or Karajan/BPO
10. Rattle/BPO


----------



## WildThing

fireflyinjuly said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Could I trouble anyone to provide a list i.e. Symphony number/orchestra/conductor.


You're bound to get a vast range of different suggestions, as there are a number of excellent performances available for each symphony. But, with that said, here are some of my favorites:

Symphony No. 1 - Kubelik: Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Symphony No. 2 - Mehta: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Symphony No. 3 - Chailly: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Symphony No. 4 - Tilson Thomas: San Francisco Symphony Orchestra
Symphony No. 5 - Barbirolli: New Philharmonia Orchestra
Symphony No. 6 - Tennstedt: London Philharmonic Orchestra
Symphony No. 7 - Gielen: Southwest German Radio Symphony Orchestra
Symphony No. 8 - Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Symphony No. 9 - Karajan: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra -or- Ančerl: Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Das Lied von der Erde - Klemperer: New Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Becca

I will give you my personal view however if you look at various other Mahler threads, you will see almost as many selections as posts!

#1 - I couldn't give a strong recommendation here, but you might want to check out these two:
- Jascha Horenstein / London Symphony
- Sir John Barbirolli / Halle Orchestra (note: this is from 1957 so early stereo, and it predates the real Mahler revival)
#2 - Otto Klemperer / Philharmonia
#3 - Klaus Tennstedt /London Philharmonic (note: this is the live performance and not one from his studio set)
#4 - Klaus Tennstedt / London Philharmonic
- There is also an exceptional version which is only available on the Berlin Philharmonic's Digital Concert Hall with Simon Rattle & Christine Shafer
#5 - Sir John Barbirolli / New Philharmonia
#6 - (I don't have a particular recommendation here)
#7 - Claudio Abbado / Chicago Symphony
#8 - Sir Georg Solti / Chicago Symphony
- But I think that the best is a Proms performance from 2002 with the National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain & Simon Rattle, available on YouTube
#9 There are 3 which I think are recommendable, all slightly different
- Sir John Barbirolli / Berlin Philharmonic
- Otto Klemperer / New Philharmonia
- Sir Simon Rattle / Berlin Philharmonic (don't confuse this with his Vienna recording)
#10 - Sir Simon Rattle / Berlin Philharmonic
Das Lied von der Erde - Otto Klemperer / Philharmonia

You might also want to take a look at Tony Duggan's extensive review of all the Mahler symphonies on the MusicWeb International website.


----------



## Becca

A couple of follow-on notes:
- Otto Klemperer (along with Bruno Walter) both knew and worked with Mahler and assisted at various performances so we can assume that they have some first-hand understanding of Mahler's intent.
- While John Barbirolli was too young to know Mahler, he was the music director of the New York Philharmonic in the 1930s and so would have known some of the players who were in the orchestra when Mahler was the music director and so gotten some direct insights.


----------



## Itullian

Save yourself the trouble and get the Bernstein.. Its a super bargain too. imo


----------



## Heck148

fireflyinjuly said:


> I have quite a wide range of classical music cd's.
> But nothing by Mahler!
> I have been recommended the Solti symphony box set - does anybody also recommend this?
> Thank you.


If you want to go the complete set route -

Yes, Solti's Mahler [CSO] is absolutely top level...all are excellent, some superlative - 1, 2, 5 [both versions], 6, 8, 9

I concur with others that mixing individually them is probably the best way - but Solti's set is certainyl a fine one.


----------



## fireflyinjuly

Heck148 said:


> If you want to go the complete set route -
> 
> Yes, Solti's Mahler [CSO] is absolutely top level...all are excellent, some superlative - 1, 2, 5 [both versions], 6, 8, 9
> 
> I concur with others that mixing individually them is probably the best way - but Solti's set is certainyl a fine one.


Thank you all for taking the time and trouble to help me along the way in my quest to understand and to start my exploration of the works of this fascinating composer.

I have just read a biography of Mahler but don't really know his work.

Kind Regards


----------



## Barbebleu

fireflyinjuly said:


> Thank you all for taking the time and trouble to help me along the way in my quest to understand and to start my exploration of the works of this fascinating composer.
> 
> I have just read a biography of Mahler but don't really know his work.
> 
> Kind Regards


Which bio was it Fire? If you have deep pockets and plenty of spare time I can recommend Henri Louis de La Grange.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I did both - built up a collection of the symphonies according to recommendations, but then I bought Tennstedt's studio recordings and Boulez's ones. Boulez on the whole takes a rather cool, intellectual (though detailed and analytical) look at Mahler, but there are some gems in his set and it has given me great pleasure.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

If you prefer a set, I would recommend any of these three: Kubelik/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Tennstedt/London Philharmonic, Bernstein/New York Philharmonic. 

On an individual basis:

#1 Kubelik/BRSO, Walter/Columbia Symphony, Solti/London Symphony
#2 Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra, Solti/London Symphony, Walter/New York Philharmonic
#3 Kubelik/BRSO, Bernstein/New York Philharmonic
#4 Kletzki/Philharmonia Orch., Solti/Amsterdam Concertgebouw Orchestra, Klemperer/Philharmonia Orch., Tennstedt/London Philharmonic
#5 Kubelik/BRSO, Tennstedt/London Phiharmonic
#6 Bernstein/New York Phil., Barbirolli/New Philharmonia Orchestra
#7 Bernstein/New York Phil., Tennstedt/London Phil.
#8 No recommendation
#9 Klemperer/New Philharmonia, Barbirolli/Berlin Philharmonic, Walter/Columbia Symphony


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

If you want to go cheap download, I like the Big Mahler Box on Amazon Prime. Symphonies are by the Utah Symphony. They sound good to me.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I like this set a lot and it can be had for a very reasonable price used or new. It is missing #2 and #8, but I think there may be a Levine #2 out there separately. But I would just shop around for #2 and #8. Number 8 particularly as it had tons of vocals, should be very carefully selected. Levine includes a good 10th too, which Bernstein does not.


----------



## Pugg

fireflyinjuly said:


> I have quite a wide range of classical music cd's.
> 
> But nothing by Mahler!
> 
> I have been recommended the Solti symphony box set - does anybody also recommend this?
> 
> Thank you.


I like that set but the Bernstein box is a good recommendation.


----------



## fireflyinjuly

Barbebleu said:


> Which bio was it Fire? If you have deep pockets and plenty of spare time I can recommend Henri Louis de La Grange.


Thank you.

The biography was "Why Mahler - 10 symphonies that changed the world"


----------



## Totenfeier

fireflyinjuly said:


> Thank you.
> 
> The biography was "Why Mahler - 10 symphonies that changed the world"


Not an _awful_ biography (more of a psycho-dramatization, though). Some may disagree with me, but I'd exercise caution regarding some of Lebrecht's recommendations in the last part of the book. He shares my love of Klaus Tennstedt as a Mahler conductor, but is entirely too dismissive of Boulez without any good reason - one of the reasons I denied myself _that_ Mahlerian treat for far too long (he's right about Charles Adler in #3, though).


----------



## Rys

I recently bought Tennstedt's Mahler set on Amazon, although it won't arrive for a few more days. Does anyone have a recommendation of which symphony in this set I should listen to first.


----------



## Pugg

Rys said:


> I recently bought Tennstedt's Mahler set on Amazon, although it won't arrive for a few more days. Does anyone have a recommendation of which symphony in this set I should listen to first.


The studio version of the life version?


----------



## WildThing

Rys said:


> I recently bought Tennstedt's Mahler set on Amazon, although it won't arrive for a few more days. Does anyone have a recommendation of which symphony in this set I should listen to first.


The 5th is probably my personal favorite recording on that set, but the 6th is quite good too (although I slightly prefer the live version from the BBC for the 6th)


----------



## fireflyinjuly

WildThing said:


> The 5th is probably my personal favorite recording on that set, but the 6th is quite good too (although I slightly prefer the live version from the BBC for the 6th)


Being new to Mahler would you recommend I start with the 5th? Or does logic say start with the 1st and listen to Mahler's musical style as it evolves.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

fireflyinjuly said:


> Being new to Mahler would you recommend I start with the 5th? Or does logic say start with the 1st and listen to Mahler's musical style as it evolves.


It was the first symphony of Mahler's that I listened to but I had heard the symphonies of Beethoven and others first.


----------



## WildThing

fireflyinjuly said:


> Being new to Mahler would you recommend I start with the 5th? Or does logic say start with the 1st and listen to Mahler's musical style as it evolves.


To be honest, I think there is as much difference of opinion on what Mahler symphony is the most accessible or the best to start with as there is about what recordings to get! So I'm a little wary to suggest to you which one to start with. I will say that when I first got into Mahler, I listened to his symphonies in chronological order. Approaching them that way was certainly enlightening for me! I'd also say getting a listener's companion to his symphonies isn't a horrible idea either to help guide you on what to listen for your first time through. Deryck Cooke's "Gustav Mahler: An Introduction to His Music" is a good resource, and Michael Steinberg dedicates a lot of space to the Mahler symphonies in his book "The Symphony: A Listener's Guide".

Best of luck! :tiphat:


----------



## Totenfeier

Oldhoosierdude said:


> If you want to go cheap download, I like the Big Mahler Box on Amazon Prime. Symphonies are by the Utah Symphony. They sound good to me.


Most around here know me as an avid Mahler listener for over forty years, and you know what - I think I'm going to second this nomination as a good bargain Mahler starter set. Yes, the Utah Symphony lacks the gravitas and cohesive power of the big world-class orchestras, but damn, they seem to love playing Mahler and try their best to do his music justice; they possess an artless simplicity that, sometimes, is just what the music needs, and is charming as well. I'd call Abravanel's interpretations _comfortable_: whereas I, at least, seem to be always analyzing a Boulez or Tennstedt or Klemperer perfomance, I usually just sit back and enjoy the Utah Symphony; since they can't really compete at the top level, they don't have to, and I don't have to worry about whether I'm going to be blown away. I'm not, so a good time will be had by all.

This may seem like a back-handed compliment, but it's not. Abravanel and the Utah Symphony give the beginner a good idea if what's there; then, they can move on to the big boys later for different and more sophisticated interpretations.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Thanks. I purchased that set a few years ago.
I didn't know Mahler at all. I have enjoyed these quite a bit.


Totenfeier said:


> Most around here know me as an avid Mahler listener for over forty years, and you know what - I think I'm going to second this nomination as a good bargain Mahler starter set. Yes, the Utah Symphony lacks the gravitas and cohesive power of the big world-class orchestras, but damn, they seem to love playing Mahler and try their best to do his music justice; they possess an artless simplicity that, sometimes, is just what the music needs, and is charming as well. I'd call Abravanel's interpretations _comfortable_: whereas I, at least, seem to be always analyzing a Boulez or Tennstedt or Klemperer perfomance, I usually just sit back and enjoy the Utah Symphony; since they can't really compete at the top level, they don't have to, and I don't have to worry about whether I'm going to be blown away. I'm not, so a good time will be had by all.
> 
> This may seem like a back-handed compliment, but it's not. Abravanel and the Utah Symphony give the beginner a good idea if what's there; then, they can move on to the big boys later for different and more sophisticated interpretations.


----------



## Rys

Pugg said:


> The studio version of the life version?


From what I can tell a mixture of both.


----------



## fireflyinjuly

WildThing said:


> To be honest, I think there is as much difference of opinion on what Mahler symphony is the most accessible or the best to start with as there is about what recordings to get! So I'm a little wary to suggest to you which one to start with. I will say that when I first got into Mahler, I listened to his symphonies in chronological order. Approaching them that way was certainly enlightening for me! I'd also say getting a listener's companion to his symphonies isn't a horrible idea either to help guide you on what to listen for your first time through. Deryck Cooke's "Gustav Mahler: An Introduction to His Music" is a good resource, and Michael Steinberg dedicates a lot of space to the Mahler symphonies in his book "The Symphony: A Listener's Guide".
> 
> Best of luck! :tiphat:


I like the idea of reading an introduction first - this will no doubt aid my understanding and enable me to enjoy Mahler sooner.I don't know whether his music is "everyone's cup of tea" amongst some of my friends,views seem to be mixed ,but I feel that I am missing out and need to start my Mahler journey soon.

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Becca

In 2011 the Berlin Philharmonic and Sir Simon Rattle did a cycle of all of the Mahler symphonies in Berlin, all of which were streamed and archived on their Digital Concert Hall (www.digitalconcerthall.com). As part of most of the concerts there was an intermission feature in which Sir Simon and Simon Halsey (the chorus director) discussed various aspects of Mahler. The concerts are available to view on the site but do need a subscription/ticket but the intermission talks,which are also available, can be watched at no charge (although you will probably need to register.)

Symphony #1 - https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/interview/1735-4
Symphony #2 - https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/interview/1736-3
Symphony #3 - https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/interview/1632-4
"On performing Mahler's symphonies"
- Part 1 https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/interview/1634-3
- Part 2 https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/interview/1639-3
Symphony #8 - https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/interview/2448-4

There are probably a few that I have missed but the site is worth scanning for some fascinating interviews.


----------



## fireflyinjuly

Becca

Thank you.
People on this site have been very helpful and I appreciate their hard work.

I think this shows a great appreciation and understanding of Mahler.

Did you find you could take to the symphonies straight away? - as I seem to do with Beethoven,Brahms,Vaughan Williams etc - or do you have to work on them? My local music shop recommended Solti ,as I have mentioned ,but they did say you have to work at iMahler and then you will eventually realise what a musical genius he was.


----------



## Merl

This collection is a must hear.


----------



## Marc

fireflyinjuly said:


> [...]
> Did you find you could take to the symphonies straight away? - as I seem to do with Beethoven,Brahms,Vaughan Williams etc - or do you have to work on them? [...]


Alas, almost impossible to answer this. It's a personal thing. At first, I thought Mahler was over-emotional, and it took some time to get used to him, then, at the end of my college years, I began to love his music immensely, and now, being old and grey, I somehow outgrew him, preferring smaller ensembles and older music (17th & 18th century). 
IMO, nos 1 & 4 might be the 'easiest' ones to 'grab' and therefore good works to begin with. On the other hand, with Mahler it can be very worthwhile to walk through his oeuvre chronologically. Especially since you've read a biography, because Mahler's music goes hand in hand with his personal life.



fireflyinjuly said:


> [...]
> My local music shop recommended Solti ,as I have mentioned ,but they did say you have to work at Mahler and then you will eventually realise what a musical genius he was.


Hopefully you will. 
I.c. recommendations: with Mahler, one can easily fill the entire internet, since he's being recorded so often, especially during the last 30 years or so. Solti, as many other well-known conductors, are/were all famous Mahler interpreters and they all have given us great recordings, one being better than the other.
When you eventually decide to go for one boxset/conductor, then I would recommend Gary Bertini (1927-2005). A lesser known Romanian/Israeli conductor, but his Mahler integral is very good overall, and sonics are great. 
But, as I said, all Mahlerians have their own personal favourites.

https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Symphonies-Nos-1-10/dp/B000BQ7BX2/

Have fun in exploring Mahler!


----------



## chill782002

My three favourite versions of my three favourite Mahler symphonies.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Mahler *newbies, I suggest taking advantage of "free" on YT. The following are live performances in good video and audio. Later in the journey, more informed choices with respect to artists, readings, tempi can be made. :tiphat:

1 - 7 w. Lucerne Festival Orchestra/Abbado et al.

8 w. Lucerne Festival Orchestra/Chailly et al.

9 w. Jugendorchester/Abbado (Sala Santa Cecilia)


----------



## Bruckner Anton

Seriously I don't quite recommend all the complete cycles conducted by Bernstein and Solti. If you do need a complete set, my recommendation is Bertini's Koelner set on EMI.


----------



## chill782002

I'm interested to discover that the earliest known recording of any work by Mahler is a 1924 acoustic recording of the Second Symphony, performed by the Berlin State Opera Orchestra with Gertrud Bindernagel (soprano), Emmi Leisner (contralto) and the Berlin Cathedral Chorus and conducted by Oskar Fried.

Has anyone heard this? It's apparently been issued on CD by Pearl and Naxos. I imagine the sound is not the best but would be fascinating to hear as Fried was a friend of Mahler and was asked by him to conduct a 1905 performance in Berlin (the same performance where Otto Klemperer led the offstage band). Plus, the recording was made only 13 years after Mahler's death.


----------



## Becca

Given that it is an acoustic recording, I would expect that the time and layout restrictions needed to make the recording had precedence over any interpretive insights that we might gain, i.e. tempi etc.


----------



## Totenfeier

You can hear a somewhat-cleaned-up version on Youtube. I've heard it. It sounds exactly like you would imagine a black-and-white orchestra would play it in 1924. You expect a silent movie to be playing along with it, or one of the old Silly Symphony cartoons! It's tinny, wheezy and it sounds as though there are only about a dozen musicians playing. I recall reading that they all had to gather in front of a recording horn and play into it as the stylus scratched it out onto the record. Still, it is utterly fascinating for the reason you mention - it was _so close_ to Mahler himself. Sometimes I get so angry I could chew nails to think that if only he could have lived just a few more years, we could have film of him conducting; we could have a recording of him conducting his own music! Instead of dead at 50! 

P.S. Actually, there are, in my opinion, some quite interesting interpretive insights to be gleaned from it: check out the run-up to the first movement climax - I'm pretty sure you will never have heard it done that way before (and I KNOW you've never heard the end of the first movement done THAT way!). And I seem to recall Mahler worrying that it would be played too slowly; well, Fried does take some parts slow, but you'll be surprised at the briskness with which he takes other parts (although that may indeed have been due to recording-time restrictions).


----------



## chill782002

Totenfeier said:


> You can hear a somewhat-cleaned-up version on Youtube. I've heard it. It sounds exactly like you would imagine a black-and-white orchestra would play it in 1924. You expect a silent movie to be playing along with it, or one of the old Silly Symphony cartoons! It's tinny, wheezy and it sounds as though there are only about a dozen musicians playing. I recall reading that they all had to gather in front of a recording horn and play into it as the stylus scratched it out onto the record. Still, it is utterly fascinating for the reason you mention - it was _so close_ to Mahler himself. Sometimes I get so angry I could chew nails to think that if only he could have lived just a few more years, we could have film of him conducting; we could have a recording of him conducting his own music! Instead of dead at 50!
> 
> P.S. Actually, there are, in my opinion, some quite interesting interpretive insights to be gleaned from it: check out the run-up to the first movement climax - I'm pretty sure you will never have heard it done that way before (and I KNOW you've never heard the end of the first movement done THAT way!). And I seem to recall Mahler worrying that it would be played too slowly; well, Fried does take some parts slow, but you'll be surprised at the briskness with which he takes other parts (although that may indeed have been due to recording-time restrictions).


Thanks very much for the info, I think I'll seek it out even if the sound isn't the best. But then, what can one expect from a recording made in 1924? Agree that it was a tragedy he died so young, Sibelius was only five years younger than Mahler and lived to over 90, into the late 1950s. However, having said that, there is only one recording of Sibelius conducting and it's about 6 minutes long. Hopefully Mahler would have had a more active old age though and was after all known more as a conductor than a composer during his lifetime.


----------



## Becca

Totenfeier said:


> P.S. Actually, there are, in my opinion, some quite interesting interpretive insights to be gleaned from it: check out the run-up to the first movement climax - I'm pretty sure you will never have heard it done that way before (and I KNOW you've never heard the end of the first movement done THAT way!). *And I seem to recall Mahler worrying that it would be played too slowly*; well, Fried does take some parts slow, but you'll be surprised at the briskness with which he takes other parts (although that may indeed have been due to recording-time restrictions).


About two years ago I posted a listing of the movement by movement times for quite a number of M2 recordings. As I remember, the two fastest were Klemperer (!) and Walter, i.e. the two who knew Mahler.


----------



## Totenfeier

Becca said:


> About two years ago I posted a listing of the movement by movement times for quite a number of M2 recordings. As I remember, the two fastest were Klemperer (!) and Walter, i.e. the two who knew Mahler.


Yes, that's it exactly; ironically enough, I believe it's modern Mahler-worship that has contributed to the deformation of his works into distended, grandiose caricatures (in some cases).


----------



## Merl

Becca said:


> About two years ago I posted a listing of the movement by movement times for quite a number of M2 recordings. As I remember, the two fastest were Klemperer (!) and Walter, i.e. the two who knew Mahler.


'Klemperer' and 'fastest' are not two words I ever expected to see in the same sentence!


----------



## Totenfeier

Merl said:


> 'Klemperer' and 'fastest' are not two words I ever expected to see in the same sentence!


For my money, the EMI Great Recording of the Century of Klemperer leading the Philharmonia Chorus and Orchestra, with Elizabeth Schwarzkopf and Hilde Rossl-Majdan, is the closest thing I have ever heard to the Second that is my head. Klemperer keeps things moving right along right enough, with not a hair out of place.


----------



## Xaltotun

Totenfeier said:


> For my money, the EMI Great Recording of the Century of Klemperer leading the Philharmonia Chorus and Orchestra, with Elizabeth Schwarzkopf and Hilde Rossl-Majdan, is the closest thing I have ever heard to the Second that is my head. Klemperer keeps things moving right along right enough, with not a hair out of place.


I remember when I heard this record the first time, it made me laugh out of pure joy! It's difficult to try to put to words where that joy came from. It's like -- music was coming, flowing -- without a human subject to guide it, without accenting - and you would think that it would thus come out all wrong, but it came out all _right._ "Why isn't he speeding here? Why isn't he slowing here?" but the music came with its own weight and momentum - "I thought it would not come at all but here it comes all the more powerfully!" -- and that made me laugh! A wonderful recording to be sure!


----------



## Totenfeier

Xaltotun said:


> I remember when I heard this record the first time, it made me laugh out of pure joy! It's difficult to try to put to words where that joy came from. It's like -- music was coming, flowing -- without a human subject to guide it, without accenting - and you would think that it would thus come out all wrong, but it came out all _right._ "Why isn't he speeding here? Why isn't he slowing here?" but the music came with its own weight and momentum - "I thought it would not come at all but here it comes all the more powerfully!" -- and that made me laugh! A wonderful recording to be sure!


A lens focuses light (to go all Zen on you).


----------



## Vaneyes

Merl said:


> 'Klemperer' and 'fastest' are not two words I ever expected to see in the same sentence!


Yep, on a single CD, as is his scarcely available urgent-less-well-played live performance on EMI. 
Another M2 single that shouldn't be overlooked, is Suitner (Berlin Classics).
I like urgent Mahler readings. I'm still waiting for a single M3.  :tiphat:


----------



## Merl

Vaneyes said:


> I like urgent Mahler readings. I'm still waiting for a single M3.  :tiphat:


It'll appear when a house comes up for sale in Brigadoon.


----------



## jdec

Merl said:


> It'll appear when a house comes up for sale in Brigadoon.


Or maybe if Gardiner or Pinnock ever decide to record it.


----------



## Totenfeier

Merl said:


> It'll appear when a house comes up for sale in Brigadoon.


You know, M3 could actually BE Brigadoon...


----------



## chill782002

Vaneyes said:


> I like urgent Mahler readings. I'm still waiting for a single M3.  :tiphat:


Shame Strauss never conducted it. Didn't he do a super fast rendition of Beethoven's 9th?


----------



## wkasimer

Other than his Mozart La Ponte Opera recordings, and a few odds and ends like Bruckner 8, Klemperer wasn't a particularly "slow" conductor.

Unlike a lot others here, I *do* recommend starting with a complete set - it's a lot more economical and easier to get started. Then you can decide which symphonies you want to explore in greater discographic detail. The Bertini set is a terrific bargain, and so is Tennstedt's: https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Complete-Symphonies-Gustav/dp/B004OGDW4M. The latter has the advantage of providing three additional live recordings of 5, 6, and 7.


----------



## Rach Man

wkasimer said:


> Unlike a lot others here, I *do* recommend starting with a complete set - it's a lot more economical and easier to get started. Then you can decide which symphonies you want to explore in greater discographic detail. The Bertini set is a terrific bargain, and so is Tennstedt's: https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Complete-Symphonies-Gustav/dp/B004OGDW4M. The latter has the advantage of providing three additional live recordings of 5, 6, and 7.


I agree. Pick a set. It is cheaper and you will get a good idea of Mahler from the set. Then you can nit-pick later on.

Look at all of the previous suggestions. These are from good, knowledgeable people. Some have different ideas of what they like, but they are all giving good suggestions. Heck, write down the names of every box set that was suggested, put these on a cork board, throw a dart at the list, and buy the set that the dart hits. I'm sure it will be very good. It's possible that you can do better. But I guarantee that the set that your dart hits will be darn good.


----------



## Triplets

I note that the Chailly 3 seems to be a favorite. I never much cared for it. Lately I've been immersed in the Haitink/Bavarian Third. Other classic 3s are Horenstein, Either Bernstein/NYP, and I am very partial to both MTT and Abaddo/Lucerne


----------



## Barbebleu

Apparently there's a new and critically acclaimed 3 from Ivan Fischer and his Budapest band. Might be worth a listen!


----------



## wkasimer

Vaneyes said:


> Another M2 single that shouldn't be overlooked, is Suitner (Berlin Classics).


Another excellent single disc M2 is Neumann's on Supraphon:

https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Symphony-No-2-Resurrection/dp/B004ZC500O



> I'm still waiting for a single M3.


Well, Mitropoulos did one, but it's heavily cut:

https://www.amazon.com/Symphony-3-Gustav-Mahler/dp/B000FUF94M


----------



## WildThing

Triplets said:


> I note that the Chailly 3 seems to be a favorite. I never much cared for it. Lately I've been immersed in the Haitink/Bavarian Third. Other classic 3s are Horenstein, Either Bernstein/NYP, and I am very partial to both MTT and Abaddo/Lucerne


What don't you like about the Chailly Third, out of curiosity? I haven't heard the Haitink/Bavarian, but I have his 3rd with the Royal Concertgebouw and it is indeed fantastic, a close second for me to the Chailly.


----------



## Merl

Honeck's accounts of some of the symphonies are universally very good at worst. The First is brilliant.


----------



## Pugg

WildThing said:


> What don't you like about the Chailly Third, out of curiosity? I haven't heard the Haitink/Bavarian, but I have his 3rd with the Royal Concertgebouw and it is indeed fantastic, a close second for me to the Chailly.


You should try his ( Haitink) recording with the B.P, even more stunning.


----------



## Rach Man

Merl said:


> Honeck's accounts of some of the symphonies are universally very good at worst. The First is brilliant.


I agree. I have his Mahler 1st, 3rd and 4th and find them all to be excellent.

On another note, I went up to Pittsburgh this past weekend to see Honeck conduct the Pittsburgh Symphony through Mahler's 2nd. I was under the impression that they were recording this live. But I found out there was no recording. It's a shame. The performance was spectacular.

Another note about Honeck's recordings is that the sound production is also top rate on each of his CDs.


----------



## Triplets

WildThing said:


> What don't you like about the Chailly Third, out of curiosity? I haven't heard the Haitink/Bavarian, but I have his 3rd with the Royal Concertgebouw and it is indeed fantastic, a close second for me to the Chailly.


I haven't listened to Chailly for a while, but I still have the 3rd somewhere. I had bought it because it was the first recording of that piece in SACD. I thought it was to analytical, as he would italicize individual points arbitrarily and interrupt the flow in the process. Missing the forest for the trees. I also didn't like the sound, which was very hi fi and unnatural


----------



## malvinrisan

I like Karajan's 9th and Simon Rattle's 2nd and 8th. Solti's 8th is very good too. Also Abbado's 6th and 7th.


----------



## WildThing

Triplets said:


> I haven't listened to Chailly for a while, but I still have the 3rd somewhere. I had bought it because it was the first recording of that piece in SACD. I thought it was to analytical, as he would italicize individual points arbitrarily and interrupt the flow in the process. Missing the forest for the trees. I also didn't like the sound, which was very hi fi and unnatural


I totally understand where you're coming from actually! I think what turns you off about the interpretation is what I like about it actually! I find the refined approach and savoring of all of the tiny details in this vast symphony that are usually passed over abruptly to be absolutely revelatory! Of course I would never want to be without Haitink's or Bernstein's classic readings either! :tiphat:

Speaking of Bernstein, I've been doing some comparative listening between his Sony cycle and his DG one, and while I note that the earlier Sony cycle is usually the one that receives most of the accolades, I perhaps go slightly against the grain here and come down decidedly on the side of the DG cycle. I think it features more personal, emotionally involving performances throughout, the First, Second, and Fifth are decidedly more convincing imho, and even the elements that are DIVISIVE in the DG cycle -- the boy soprano in the Fourth or the gut-wrenching, protracted final movement of the Ninth -- are absolutely unique and fascinating! So much more interesting than most bland performances of these symphonies. In fact overall, despite the fact that it may not receive any of my absolute favorite individual performance of a symphony (though several come very very close!), the Bernstein DG is probably my favorite cycle overall. I think my top 5 would be:

1. Bernstein DG
2. Bertini
3. Gielen
4. Tennstedt
5. Kubelik

The Bertini and Gielen are both consistently satisfying with beautiful playing and sound, and Tennstedt is a Mahler conductor who was never afraid to take chances. It doesn't always work, but oh baby when he is on, he is on. In fact if you supplement the Bertini set with the sensational live recordings of the Second and Eighth that are currently available from the BBC, that might go straight to the top for me.


----------



## Triplets

WildThing said:


> I totally understand where you're coming from actually! I think what turns you off about the interpretation is what I like about it actually! I find the refined approach and savoring of all of the tiny details in this vast symphony that are usually passed over abruptly to be absolutely revelatory! Of course I would never want to be without Haitink's or Bernstein's classic readings either! :tiphat:
> 
> Speaking of Bernstein, I've been doing some comparative listening between his Sony cycle and his DG one, and while I note that the earlier Sony cycle is usually the one that receives most of the accolades, I perhaps go slightly against the grain here and come down decidedly on the side of the DG cycle. I think it features more personal, emotionally involving performances throughout, the First, Second, and Fifth are decidedly more convincing imho, and even the elements that are DIVISIVE in the DG cycle -- the boy soprano in the Fourth or the gut-wrenching, protracted final movement of the Ninth -- are absolutely unique and fascinating! So much more interesting than most bland performances of these symphonies. In fact overall, despite the fact that it may not receive any of my absolute favorite individual performance of a symphony (though several come very very close!), the Bernstein DG is probably my favorite cycle overall. I think my top 5 would be:
> 
> 1. Bernstein DG
> 2. Bertini
> 3. Gielen
> 4. Tennstedt
> 5. Kubelik
> 
> The Bertini and Gielen are both consistently satisfying with beautiful playing and sound, and Tennstedt is a Mahler conductor who was never afraid to take chances. It doesn't always work, but oh baby when he is on, he is on. In fact if you supplement the Bertini set with the sensational live recordings of the Second and Eighth that are currently available from the BBC, that might go straight to the top for me.


Actually, on TC there are quite a few people that prefer Bernstein DG cycle to the earlier Sony. I think many people who were active listeners in the 1960s first learned their Mahler from the Sony cycle and it is one of the glories of the Mahler discography. By the time I had started to listen to Mahler in the late 1970s there were several recordings of each work to choose from and I didn't really get around to collecting Bernstein sets until the Sony set got a real good remastering, and then I added the DG set in the last year. I think that they are both terrific and I think that while the DG set in general tends to be a bit more reflective I am surprised that LB remains relatively consistent, which is not always the case when he revisited earlier triumphs


----------



## Merl

WildThing said:


> The Bertini and Gielen are both consistently satisfying with beautiful playing and sound, and Tennstedt is a Mahler conductor who was never afraid to take chances. It doesn't always work, but oh baby when he is on, he is on. In fact if you supplement the Bertini set with the sensational live recordings of the Second and Eighth that are currently available from the BBC, that might go straight to the top for me.


Yep that Bertini set is really good. Whilst individual performances elsewhere may be better, its consistently high standard makes it an indispensable cycle.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I'd still go with the Levine set. It includes a Symphony 10 and is only missing #2 and #8, both of which are ones you would want to shop around for anyway. Levine can be had on a budget too. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0041LXX2G/


----------



## wkasimer

Merl said:


> Yep that Bertini set is really good. Whilst individual performances elsewhere may be better, its consistently high standard makes it an indispensable cycle.


And it has the advantage of including a terrific recording of Das Lied von der Erde.


----------



## Ralphus

I recommend the Bertini set, too. Great value for money, excellent sound, an orchestra in top form, not a single dud performance, and some real highlights, plus, importantly for someone new to Mahler, a fairly middle-of-the-road approach, without too many extremes of interpretation. To me, its best are #3, #8, #9, and "Das lied..." As a Mahler lover, though, Bernstein is pretty indispensable, as is Walter (Sony). Perhaps oddly, I really like the first Abbado set with the restored CSO #2. 

A couple years back I went on a mission to hear as many Mahler recordings as I could and select my favourites. I mostly bought and downloaded individual discs rather than boxes. (If I loved the download, I bought the disc.) The only boxes I got were Bertini, Bernstein (Sony), Abbado 1 (DG), Levine (incomplete), Walter (incomplete), Klemperer (incomplete). The only traversals I heard only part of were Tabakov and Kondrashin. Of course, there were some other recordings I never heard, and more recent ones I haven't kept up with. I gave up when I realized the futility (and expensiveness) of my efforts: there are lots of good recordings and tastes are all over the place--and they change, too. I also clung to the first recordings I heard of certain of the symphonies: the ones that turned me on to the piece in the first place. For what it's worth, my choices for individual recordings are, without mentioning too many:

#1 - Bernstein (DG), Kubelik (Audite)
#2 - Tennstedt (LPO Live)
#3 - Bernstein (DG), Tennstedt (ICA)
#4 - Kletzki (EMI)
#5 - Bernstein (DG), Stenz (OEHMS), Barshai (Brilliant)
#6 - Bernstein (DG), Tennstedt (LPO Live)
#7 - Gielen (Testament), Solti (Decca)
#8 - Sinopoli (DG), Tennstedt (LPO Live)
#9 - Barbirolli (EMI)
#10 - Chailly (Decca)
Das Lied... - Kubelik (Audite), Sanderling (Berlin Classics)


----------



## SixFootScowl

wkasimer said:


> And it has the advantage of including a terrific recording of Das Lied von der Erde.


Good point because Das Lied von der Erde is a must have recording.


----------



## fireflyinjuly

I visited my neighbour for a cup of tea - as I have done many times , she is 88 years old.

We have never discussed music before.

I happened to mention Mahler - her eyes lit up - you must listen and study his music she said - and start with "The Resurrection".

She has a lot of Mahler recordings - but on vinyl which she or I cannot play.

But I am going to start with "The Resurrection".


----------



## SixFootScowl

fireflyinjuly said:


> I visited my neighbour for a cup of tea - as I have done many times , she is 88 years old.
> 
> We have never discussed music before.
> 
> I happened to mention Mahler - her eyes lit up - you must listen and study his music she said - and start with "The Resurrection".
> 
> She has a lot of Mahler recordings - but on vinyl which she or I cannot play.
> 
> But I am going to start with "The Resurrection".


Should get her a cheap MP3 player and a speaker and load it with Mahler symphonies so she can enjoy them again.


----------



## malvinrisan

Hell yea Mahler.


----------



## fireflyinjuly

I think she has CD player- I will buy her a set of Mahler Symphonies.

She has lent me a book "Mahler" by Michael Kennedy- a present from her son who unfortunately pre deceased her.

I will return it tomorrow - and notice it is in the library so will order it next week.


----------



## Larkenfield

I feel there's nothing wrong with getting a set by one conductor and one orchestra if one is just starting out. The Bernstein Sony can be a good starting point, and so can the inexpensive Maurice Abravanel set with the Utah Symphony, which actually was the first complete set of the Mahler Symphonies ever recorded, and it's very good.

If you truly take to the composer it's likely you may start getting into some exceptional individual performances, such as the outstanding Klemperer 2nd. But I see nothing wrong with starting out with the set and I don't think it should be discouraged if it's stood the test of time. The Bernstein has certainly stood the test of time and the original recordings of been remastered.

Not everyone is set to go from 1 to 100 miles an hour starting out on an essentially new or unfamiliar composer, and it can be expensive too. 

I love Mahler and have found him very, very rewarding for his wide emotional range and his mastery as an imaginative and vivid orchestrator. What's also fascinating about him is that his scores can be interpreted in a wide variety of ways that are very much worth exploring.


----------



## Merl

I spent my holiday listening to De Waart's Mahler cycle. There's some decent performances (the first four symphonies, in particular, of which the 3rd was my favourite) but it's so straight-laced that ultimately it bored me when listening to it as a whole. I need my Mahler to have a bit more clout in the noisier passages, especially.


----------



## Larkenfield

Merl said:


> This collection is a must hear.


I thoroughly agree. I consider these two of the most idiomatic Mahler recordings ever done. Walter was close with Mahler and heard everything first hand by the composer. I also consider Walter's 9th with the Columbia Symphony Orchestra as outstanding and idiomatic.


----------



## Totenfeier

Florestan said:


> I like this set a lot and it can be had for a very reasonable price used or new. It is missing #2 and #8, but I think there may be a Levine #2 out there separately. But I would just shop around for #2 and #8. Number 8 particularly as it had tons of vocals, should be very carefully selected. Levine includes a good 10th too, which Bernstein does not.


Nabbed this set a month ago. Very energetic. Recommended. (Back in the day I played the vinyl of Levine's Third into ribbons).

My up-to-date definitive list for the discerning and experienced Mahler listener who has the exact same taste as myself, and restricted to ONLY ONE PER SYMPHONY:

#1 : Bruno Walter, Columbia
#2: Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia
#3: Leonard Bernstein, NYPO
#4: Jascha Horenstein, LPO
#5: Klaus Tennstedt, LPO (live)
#6: Sir John Barbirolli, New Philharmonia
#7: Leonard Bernstein, NYPO
#8: no recommendation
#9: Leonard Bernstein, Royal Concertgebouw
#10: Sir Simon Rattle, Berlin
Das Lied von Der Erde: Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia

(Some who know me will no doubt notice that I've got a case of creeping Bernstein. So it goes.)


----------



## Merl

I'm currently playing an audio rip of that Jansons / RCO live set (I only have the first 5 symphonies) and absolutely love it. The First symphony account is near the top of the pile (just behind Honeck, Walter, Nezet-Seguin and Kubelik (Audite)) and that's some recommendation. The sound is superb throughout.

PS. The account of the 2nd is terrific


----------



## Totenfeier

Jansons has been flying along just under my radar for a while now; watched him do a great job with Sibelius' 2nd day before yesterday on YouTube. Recalculating...


----------



## Merl

Totenfeier said:


> Jansons has been flying along just under my radar for a while now; watched him do a great job with Sibelius' 2nd day before yesterday on YouTube. Recalculating...


Don't hesitate. It's superb. For some the orchestra may be too smooth and polished but the recording is so good you just get lost in it. If you liked Jansons' Beethoven cycle then you'll like it. Classy Mahler, I'd call it. Don't just take my word for it though. There are some nice little snippets of reviews over on the Presto Classical pages.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/llf/-/Mariss%2BJansons%2BMahler%2BSymphonies/1


----------



## Becca

Totenfeier said:


> #5: Klaus Tennstedt, LPO (live)


Regarding the 5th, one of my (many) points of judgment on a performance is how the conductor deals with the Adagietto. There has been a tendency over the years to stretch it almost out of recognition. Whereas 8 or 9 minutes used to be the norm, 11 (Tennstedt) is not uncommon and I believe that the recent Vanska/MSO is over 12 minutes. That is absurd. The one lesson that we can learn from the performances of those who either knew Mahler or who worked with people who did, is to not dawdle.


----------



## Vaneyes

Totenfeier said:


> Jansons has been flying along just under my radar for a while now; watched him do a great job with Sibelius' 2nd day before yesterday on YouTube. Recalculating...


More often than not, I liked his recorded work with Oslo and Leningrad/St. Petersburg. Not much since then. :tiphat:


----------



## Mal

1. Kubelik Bavarian RSO
2. Klemperer
3. Horenstein
4. Szell
5. Bernstein VPO
6. Szell
7. Rattle live 1991 CBSO
8 ?
9. Karajan BPO
10. Rattle BPO


----------



## ICHTHUS

Leonard Bernstein's DVD collection is my favorite.


----------



## Pesaro

I would start with the Mahler 4th, the most charming of his symphonies.


----------



## Barbebleu

Mal said:


> 1. Kubelik Bavarian RSO
> 2. Klemperer
> 3. Horenstein
> 4. Szell
> 5. Bernstein VPO
> 6. Szell
> 7. Rattle live 1991 CBSO
> 8 ?
> 9. Karajan BPO
> 10. Rattle BPO


8? Kubelik or Solti perhaps.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

For the 1st Symphony I would suggest Muti and the Philadelphia Orchestra on EMI. I know, I know, Muti? As far as I know it is his only Mahler recording but it's a really good one. I also like Bernstein and the Concertgebouw on DG.
For the 9th I have to say the Karajan Gold recording on DG. I have lots of 9th's. But HVK's is really special. It's as close to ideal as I can imagine. 
For 6 I go with Lenny's DG. For the 7th it's either Lenny DG or MTT LSO on RCA. 
The 4th is a tossup between Inbal on Denon or Colin Davis on RCA.
For my beloved 3rd it's Lenny DG, Ozawa BSO Philips and the ever reliable Horenstein, Kanchana.
I like Solti CSO 1970 and Saraste on Virgin for the 5th. 
The 2nd is Lenny on Sony, Mehta and the VPO, Solti with the LSO from 1964. I like Lenny's DG recording too. It's refined and quite slow, but it is a wonderfully realized 2nd. Very spacious and spiritual.
I like Remo Mazzetti Jr's realizations of the 10th. Slatkin is good. Lopez-Cobos (in a revised edition by Mazzetti) is profound without playing to the gallery. Very musical and beautiful.
For the 8th, I go with Lenny Sony and Abbado BPO. Ozawa was very good in his recording. It is an underrated gem, I think. It was recorded way before he went to work on the cycle. Fortunately, no remake of the 8th was required. It is a highlight from Seiji's traversal of Mahler's symphonies. 
As far as sets go I would say Tennstedt and Lenny's DG. It's hit and miss, but you get the full measure of the music.
For Das Lied von der Erde, I love Lenny on Video with the Israel Philharmonic. Klemperer on EMI is one of the great recordings of this work.

I have seen most of Mahler's works live. The best 3rd for me was Maazel with the NYPO and Salonen with the LAPO. They were performances that simply stunned me.
I saw Gergiev (LSO) conduct an impressive 6th. Chailly performed a marvelous 7th guest conducting the NYPO. These are the ones that stand out the most in my mind.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I'm having it difficult with the Mahler listening. I like 1 & 2, 4 is OK. But I can't seem to get much from the others. I will try again sometime soon.


----------



## Nocture In Blue

One of the recordings of the third I like best is the one by Mitropoulos. I think it's to fast in some passages. But it is so intensive and full of life (and death), just like a Mahler symphony should be.


----------



## starthrower

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I'm having it difficult with the Mahler listening. I like 1 & 2, 4 is OK. But I can't seem to get much from the others. I will try again sometime soon.


Do keep listening. You will be rewarded in time.


----------



## mbhaub

Indeed, time is what is often missing when approaching unfamiliar music. My first Mahler love was the Seventh of all things. The First, Second and Eighth I found impenetrable, boring, pointless. Then one day something clicked - the heaven's were opened up - and my Mahler Lust became insatiable. Same thing happened with Elgar and Wagner and others. When I am listening to something unfamiliar I pour a nice bourbon (wine will do), turn the lights off, light candles or kerosene lamps, shut off the phone. No TV, no distractions of any type. Crank up the volume and just listen. Great way to relieve stress, too.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

starthrower said:


> Do keep listening. You will be rewarded in time.


Yes, I can only agree with that. When I first listened to the Mahler symphonies, they seemed to me like quilts, where moments of exquisite beauty bordered on moments of cacophony. But the more you listen, the more the composer's intention becomes clear to you, and what first seemed like cacophony, takes its place in a world of beauty.


----------



## Eramire156

Here is my personal cycle, a mix of mono, stereo, analogue and digital.

1- Abbado, Chicago Symphony 
2-Solti, London Symphony
3-Bernstein, NY Philharmonic 
4-Reiner, CSO
5-Solti, CSO
6-Tilson Thomas San Francisco
7-Abbado, CSO
8- Hornestein
9- Bruno Walter, Wiener Philharmoniker 
10-Rattle, Berlin Phil
Das lied- Klemperer


----------



## SONNET CLV

Didn't know where else to post this, but ... it may be of interest to you Mahler fans:

I cracked open a North/South disc I had residing in my "currently unopened but in need of hearing" box and gave the CD a spin. Disc number N/S R 1051, for your reference. It is a disc of "Orchestral Works" by Cuban/American composer Aurelio de la Vega.















The final track is a 1977 work for orchestra of nearly 19 minutes titled "Adiós". It was commissioned by Zubin Mehta for his final season as music director of the Los Angeles Philharmonic. The dazzling orchestration provides much to hear, but what caught my attention early on were the Mahlerian references in the music. As well, there are references to Bruckner and Richard Strauss, among others. It seems the quotations were part of De la Vega's homage to the conductor who was celebrated for his mastery of the late Romantics.

In any case, should you want of something new and exciting, with a touch of Mahler to boot, you might want to take on this rather magnificent modern work by Aurelio de la Vega. I will be revisiting it often, I'm sure.


----------



## SONDEK

> 1. Kubelik Bavarian RSO
> 2. Klemperer
> 3. Horenstein
> 4. Szell
> 5. Bernstein VPO
> 6. Szell
> 7. Rattle live 1991 CBSO
> 8 ?
> 9. Karajan BPO
> 10. Rattle BPO


Mal

I'm so relieved that I am not the only one who alone adores this SZELL/CO/RASKIN version of MAHLER's 4th the best of all...
(In all of its many iterations...)

IMHO Szell and his Clevelanders get everything just right on this outing. And Judith Raskin's invaluable - and utterly effortless - soprano contribution is the sinfully delicious icing on the cake.

























I have to say that the KARAJAN/BPO/MATHIS team also do a supreme job, here in the 4th.


----------



## SONDEK

Here is something else to consider...

When handing out recommendations of various different readings of a well-worn Classical work, I'm always acutely aware that the version with which each of us first becomes accustomed, tends to strongly set the standard - and is often hard to beat!

(This, notwithstanding any idiosyncrasies and indulgences that may exist in those first and formative versions...)

My first exposure to MAHLER's Symphony No. 1 (Titan) was a relatively unknown and quite modern version that I picked-up cheap.

I am recommending it here because although now - decades later - I have found other versions that are superior in one way or another, this version is simply unique. I still find myself returning to it, for its unique insights and perspective.

If you really value spontaneity and unpredictability in the concert hall - yes there are indulgences here... - then miss this version at your peril... (LOL!)


----------



## gustavdimitri

My favourite personal list for boxed sets is as follows...

- Bernstein, if you want truly romantic interpretations full of gusto and vim
- Haitink for the more analytical approach
- Kondrashin is a raw interpretor
- Solti for me is in between Bernstein and haitink

No go´s are for me...

Boulez, Rachbary, von Karajan, Klemperer


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ Do you know the sets by Tennstedt and Kubelik? If yes, what do you think of them?


----------



## gustavdimitri

SiegendesLicht said:


> ^ Do you know the sets by Tennstedt and Kubelik? If yes, what do you think of them?


Tennstedt with the LpO is okay, a bit thick if you know what I mean, Kubelik tries to do it beautifull but doesn´t succes...


----------



## gustavdimitri

By the way, have you been to the new Elb Philharmonie yet, if so, how was it...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

gustavdimitri said:


> By the way, have you been to the new Elb Philharmonie yet, if so, how was it...


Oh....

Now you have touched on the subject of my musical obsession, but since I don't want to hijack this thread, I will just direct you elsewhere, namely here: http://www.talkclassical.com/47086-elbphilharmonie-costs-6-000-a-2.html#post1231118 , here: http://www.talkclassical.com/5564-latest-concerts-74.html#post1334880 , and here: http://www.talkclassical.com/5564-latest-concerts-74.html#post1339418 . Your favorite composer features prominently in these posts as well :tiphat:


----------



## Merl

SONDEK said:


> Here is something else to consider...
> 
> When handing out recommendations of various different readings of a well-worn Classical work, I'm always acutely aware that the version with which each of us first becomes accustomed, tends to strongly set the standard - and is often hard to beat!
> 
> (This, notwithstanding any idiosyncrasies and indulgences that may exist in those first and formative versions...)
> 
> My first exposure to MAHLER's Symphony No. 1 (Titan) was a relatively unknown and quite modern version that I picked-up cheap.
> 
> I am recommending it here because although now - decades later - I have found other versions that are superior in one way or another, this version is simply unique. I still find myself returning to it, for its unique insights and perspective.
> 
> If you really value spontaneity and unpredictability in the concert hall - yes there are indulgences here... - then miss this version at your peril... (LOL!)
> 
> View attachment 99069


I really like Simonov's Mahler 1st too. I have it as part of the Brilliant Classics set and have always found it a lively blast.


----------



## Merl

Sorry for the double post but I'm really enjoying Slatkin and the Detroit Symphony Orchestra's account of the 1st on youtube. I think it's a very well played, fresh account (ignoring the coughing). Ripped it to mp3 last week and played it as one continuous file, in the car, the other day. Impressive.


----------



## mbhaub

Leonard Slatkin - a vastly underrated conductor. His Mahler 2 on a very early Telarc CD was sensational when it came out. Highly recommended. His First, also on Telarc, was quite good - nothing wrong with it, but the competition is tough. He also did a stellar job of Remo Mazetti's first attempt at completing the 10th.


----------



## AfterHours

Here are my highest recommendations for each completed symphony + Das Lied von der Erde:

1 - Leonard Bernstein - Royal Concertgebouw (1987) / https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81t0mZ5WjvL._SX355_.jpg
2 - Ivan Fischer - Hungarian Radio Chorus - Budapest Festival Orchestra (2005) / https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41KWxNaG5qL.jpg
3 - Leonard Bernstein - New York Philharmonic (1966) / https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/4112MTA25AL.jpg
4 - Ivan Fischer - Budapest Festival Orchestra (2008) / https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71Uui-OGWiL._SX522_.jpg
5 - Rudolf Barshai - Junge Deutsche Philharmonie (1999) / https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61tnwv0BV5L.jpg
6 - Leonard Bernstein - Vienna Philharmonic (1988) / https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51w35wTptZL.jpg
7 - Leonard Bernstein - New York Philharmonic (1966) / https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51bWmPCLufL.jpg
8 - Riccardo Chailly - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (2000) / https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61U7jCzr99L.jpg
9 - Herbert von Karajan - Berlin Philharmonic (1982) [Live Performance] / https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71qsq8mOK+L._SL1298_.jpg
Das Lied von der Erde - Otto Klemperer - Christa Ludwig - Fritz Wunderlich - Philharmonia Orchestra (1964) / http://images.eil.com/large_image/GUSTAV_MAHLER_DAS+LIED+VON+DER+ERDE-539633.jpg


----------



## mbhaub

Great list there. All of those are terrific. The Bernstein 7th was my first Mahler love, and still one of the best. Too bad his DG remake didn't capture the vitality and thrill of that first version. Neither did his Vienna video version. I would add one thing: Des Knaben Wunderhorn - Szell and Baker.


----------



## AfterHours

Thanks, pretty sure I haven't heard that Szell/Baker rendition yet but I will keep it in mind for future listens. 

I might revise my choice for the 8th to Wit (Naxos). It's a tough call though as Chailly's is so deserving too. Several others could possibly be exchanged, though I find it hard to argue myself out of my choices. Bernstein's best Mahler interpretations are pretty hard to beat...


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

starthrower said:


> Do keep listening. You will be rewarded in time.


How right you are! I got a listen to Abravenel's then Gilbert Kaplan's Symphony No 2. Big difference to what I was listening to before. What a great sound. I am really liking this symphony. I also discovered Nanut's Symphony No. 4 with young Max Cencic as the soloist. Somehow it clicked for me. Symphony 1 I always liked OK.

I think I'll enjoy these three for a while before moving forward.


----------



## mbhaub

Now which Kaplan? The London or Vienna? I know the Vienna version is supposed to have some revelatory corrections that all previous recordings and performances missed, but I find his first try much more exciting - maybe it's just the LSO plays with so much more energy than Vienna.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

mbhaub said:


> Now which Kaplan? The London or Vienna? I know the Vienna version is supposed to have some revelatory corrections that all previous recordings and performances missed, but I find his first try much more exciting - maybe it's just the LSO plays with so much more energy than Vienna.


It's the LSO. Not kidding you. I heard this on the free spotify and was hooked. I listened through a few times over a couple of days and purchased the CD's (Kaplan Mahler Edition) on ebay. I've listened twice through since then. I was unfamiliar with the whole Kaplan story and looked it up. I can see why Kaplan was obsessed. It's addictive! For me this recording leaves the others I heard in the dust.


----------



## Granate

*Rare sets*

Has anyone ever listened to these Mahler complere sets? What do you think about them?


















*Mahler Feest 1995*
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam (1, 2, 8)
Berliner Philharmoniker (5, 6, 9)
Wiener Philharmoniker (3, 4, 7)
Gustav Mahler Jugend Orchester (10A + DLVDE)
Riccardo Muti, Simon Rattle, Claudio Abbado, 
Bernard Haitink, Riccardo Chailly










Danmarks Radio SymfoniOrkestret
Leif Segerstam










Utah Symphony Orchestra
Maurice Abravanel


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

The Abravanel/Utah Symphony recordings are actually remarkably good; not in the "top league", but well worth a listen especially if you get a good deal. I bought mine as a download at a very low price on 7digital a few years ago, and I see that it's even cheaper now at €2.49. Sure, they're 320kbps MP3/M4A files, but that's a major bargain. I should have waited!


----------



## Josquin13

I consider Leif Segerstam to be one of the better Mahler conductors today. He conducts the whole score, which I like, and finds all sorts of interesting juxtapositions within Mahler's counterpoint, often bringing a fresh view to the symphonies. His Mahler may not be for all tastes, but I like his Chandos set. I wouldn't recommend it as one of my top one or two cycles, overall, but among digital cycles, it would certainly be a top 5 pick, in my view.


----------



## Merl

I have the Segerstam and Abravanel sets and both are good for different reasons. Segerstam's set is really intersting and a bit uneven (the 4th is particularly weak) but there are some very good performances too (I like his 5th and 6th a lot). Abravanel is a good cycle with a relatively unknown orchestra but he gets some great playing from them. Sound isnt too bad for its time, either.


----------



## mbhaub

The Abravanel set is historic: the first complete cycle with one conductor and the same orchestra! The first recording of the Critical Edition of the 7th. When the 2nd came out on LP it was a blockbuster - such a great sound, the best recording of that monumental work to date. But it didn't take long for the set to get moved aside. The problem is that the performances are too nice. They don't have the energy, vehemence, and power that Mahler really needs - and Bernstein, Solti, even Haitink had more than Utah and Abravanel could muster. The first 8th I owned was from that set and it bored me to tears. Then along came Solti and Morris both leaving the Utah recordings in the dust. 

The new Utah set, coming out very, very slowly, with Thierry Fischer conducting is extremely promising. The Reference Recording sound is spectacular and the playing on a whole new level.


----------



## Granate

mbhaub said:


> The new Utah set, coming out very, very slowly, with Thierry Fischer conducting is extremely promising. The Reference Recording sound is spectacular and the playing on a whole new level.


Another Fischer???????!!!!!!!


----------



## mbhaub

I'm waiting for the Adam Fischer set to be completed and then collected into a nice budget priced box. I like most of the Ivan F recordings so far - but who knows if he'll ever complete the cycle. Then Thierry - they were all recorded, but I wish they'd release them faster - like NOW!

I bought some of the Segerstam recordings - very impressive, really. Wish I had got the entire set. Have you seen the crazy prices on Ebay?


----------



## Granate

Granate said:


> *Mahler Feest 1995*
> Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam (1, 2, 8)
> Berliner Philharmoniker (5, 6, 9)
> Wiener Philharmoniker (3, 4, 7)
> Gustav Mahler Jugend Orchester (10A + DLVDE)
> Riccardo Muti, Simon Rattle, Claudio Abbado,
> Bernard Haitink, Riccardo Chailly


So, no one has ever listened to this set or ever know someone who got it before it went for $1000 price tags?


----------



## Merl

Granate said:


> So, no one has ever listened to this set or ever know someone who got it before it went for $1000 price tags?


Granate, I have some of these performances, after acquiring them recently, but haven't listened to them yet.


----------



## RogerExcellent

Mahler symphony no 3 for me :tiphat:


----------



## Crawford Glissadevil

My plan? Purchase a Mahler complete symphonies box set by Bernstein plus "Symphony #8" conducted by Solti. 

My question? Which Bernstein box set should I purchase? I know of at least different box sets.


----------



## Merl

Crawford Glissadevil said:


> My plan? Purchase a Mahler complete symphonies box set by Bernstein plus "Symphony #8" conducted by Solti.
> 
> My question? Which Bernstein box set should I purchase? I know of at least different box sets.


The Sony set with the NYPO is often cited as the better one but there's little between it and the DG set. Personally I prefer Kubelik or Tennstedt in Mahler but Bernstein had some great moments.


----------



## Granate

Crawford Glissadevil said:


> My plan? Purchase a Mahler complete symphonies box set by Bernstein plus "Symphony #8" conducted by Solti.
> 
> My question? Which Bernstein box set should I purchase? I know of at least different box sets.


I would tell you to buy the DG set, which is my favourite although I own the complete Tennstedt recordings. However, others really like the first set over the second. My comments on both:










B005SJIP1E



> Personally, not one box I would really buy, it's the new remastered *Bernstein Sony.* In my opinion they have upgraded the sound to extraordinary levels for 60s recordings. Symphonies from 1-4 are some of the best that you can find for the sound, true references. But the sound treatment and conducting is questionable because from Symphony No.5, the compositions get way heavier and darker, and they just fall short on weight. No.8 is his best recorded. But I'm not feeling encouraged to buy something like this.












B0033QC0WY



> His *2nd Cycle* (actually incomplete) for Deutsche Grammophon is a winner. The readings are almost everytime idiosincratic. I cannot deny that, but I love to hear more Bernstein than Mahler and it conveys all the passion that branded Bernstein's conducting. In the same terms, DG deserves props for the mesmerizing digital sound quality, with unbelievable presence of double-basses. The down is the refurbished and mushy recordings of No.8 and No.10 Adagio, taken from the Vienna DVD cycle. The No.8 has a perfect performance though but the sound quality is almost unacceptable in this set. With the studio recorded ones, No.2 and No.7 suffer from an excessive idiosincracy though on spare listens are joyful and deep. No.6 is almost referential but loses in comparison to Barbirolli, Solti or Tennstedt. And then, many arguably winners in No.1, No.3, No.4, No.5 and No.9. All have crafted executions.


For a great 2nd, you can settle with the Sony recording or go to Mehta with the Wiener Philharmoniker. Your choice for No.8 with Solti is a great patch for the DG cycle.


----------



## Crawford Glissadevil

Very good suggests Merl and Granate! 

Could you compare and contrast Tennstedt with Bernstein?


----------



## Granate

Crawford Glissadevil said:


> Could you compare and contrast Tennstedt with Bernstein?


It's like choosing between your two parents. *Im - possible.* Their approaches are completely different.

It's been really long since I last heard Tennstedt recordings and I will play all my CDs at the end of August.

Ok, talking serious: I'm writing from memory because I haven't listened to Mahler since last Summer. Two weeks ago I streamed in my phone two versions of the No.6 Andante Moderato: Bernstein WPO and Tennstedt LPO Live in Royal Albert Hall 1983. The medium was indeed very different, but I think I remember that Bernstein's conducting teamed up with the DG engineerings for a bombastic sound that elevated the orchestra, and Klaus Tennstedt portrayed not only colour to the orchestra but an arresting erratic pace that made the symphony expand in time rather than space.

However, my personal preference for Mahler choral symphonies (No.2 and No.8) is always Tennstedt.


----------



## Merl

Crawford Glissadevil said:


> Very good suggests Merl and Granate!
> 
> Could you compare and contrast Tennstedt with Bernstein?


Tennstedt's Mahler is massive, controlled and full of grandeur. Bernstein's Mahler is idiosyncratic, exaggerated and unique. Only you can work out which Mahler suits you best. Listen on YouTube for examples or if you stream music try both on your streaming service. Other people will chip in this too.


----------



## wkasimer

Merl said:


> Tennstedt's Mahler is massive, controlled and full of grandeur. Bernstein's Mahler is idiosyncratic, exaggerated and unique. Only you can work out which Mahler suits you best.


I think that Merl's characterization is accurate. But what may suit you best one day may not suit you the next, which is why I have both sets (in fact, I have extra copies of both sets in my office), plus several others. Athough there are lots of excellent Mahler symphony sets out there, I think that these are the two I'd begin with, particularly since both are obscenely cheap at the moment, and represent very different views of Mahler conducting. I'd opt for the first Bernstein set; I think that the DG set is a little too variable in quality, and sometimes too idiosyncratic for my tastes (e.g. the use of a boy soprano in #4).


----------



## SixFootScowl

I think the set to get is this one for $2.99 on Amazon Digital (even cheaper at classicselect so long as this sale runs). This is the highly-praised-on-TC Utah Symphony cycle, all nine symphonies and much more.


----------



## Crawford Glissadevil

Wow, you guys are great. Fantastic descriptions and suggestions. Now I'm tempted to buy both the Bernstein and the Tennstedt box sets. Plus individual symphonies like the Solti #8 I just purchased. 

What individual performances of the 10 symphonies would you recommend? I'd be fascinated to view your suggestions. 

I've started referencing these two lists for future live stream auditions. 

Jdec list

1. Abbado/Berlin P.O. or Kubelik/Bavarian Radio Symphony
2. Mehta/Vienna P.O.
3. Chailly/Concertgebouw
4. Bernstein/Concertgebouw
5. Karajan/BPO or Abbado/BPO
6. Boulez/VPO
7. Bernstein/NYPO
8. Solti/CSO
9. Abbado/BPO or Karajan/BPO
10. Rattle/BPO 

Wild Thing's list

Symphony No. 1 - Kubelik: Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Symphony No. 2 - Mehta: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Symphony No. 3 - Chailly: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Symphony No. 4 - Tilson Thomas: San Francisco Symphony Orchestra
Symphony No. 5 - Barbirolli: New Philharmonia Orchestra
Symphony No. 6 - Tennstedt: London Philharmonic Orchestra
Symphony No. 7 - Gielen: Southwest German Radio Symphony Orchestra
Symphony No. 8 - Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Symphony No. 9 - Karajan: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra -or- Ančerl: Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Das Lied von der Erde - Klemperer: New Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Granate

Granate said:


> *My favourite recordings (individual)*
> 
> 
> I BERNSTEIN RCO
> II TENNSTEDT LPO 1989
> III BERNSTEIN NYPO DG
> IV BOULEZ ClO
> V TENNSTEDT LPO STUDIO
> VI BARBIROLLI NPO
> VII ABBADO CSO
> VIII TENNSTEDT LPO STUDIO
> DLVDE KLEMPERER NPO
> IX GIULINI CSO
> X DAUSGAARD SEATTLE COOKE III
> *My favourite recordings (Universal DG-Decca style)*
> 
> 
> I BERNSTEIN RCO
> II MEHTA WPO
> III BERNSTEIN NYPO
> IV BERNSTEIN RCO (NOT *KID*DING)
> V BERNSTEIN WPO
> VI BERNSTEIN WPO
> VII ABBADO CSO
> VIII SOLTI CSO
> DLVDE GIULINI BPO?
> IX GIULINI CSO
> *My favourite recordings (by Klaus Tennstedt)*
> 
> 
> I TENNSTEDT CSO Live
> II TENNSTEDT LPO 1989
> III TENNSTEDT LPO 1986??
> IV LUCIA POPP PLAYS VENUS FROM TANNHÄUSER
> V TENNSTEDT LPO STUDIO
> VI TENNSTEDT LPO STUDIO??
> VII TENNSTEDT LPO 1991
> VIII TENNSTEDT LPO STUDIO & LIVE
> IX TENNSTEDT LPO STUDIO
> No, I don't like Tennstedt's Live No.5


This is my list. Find more individual lists in *this thread!*


----------



## Larkenfield

"What individual performances of the 10 symphonies would you recommend? I'd be fascinated to view your suggestions."

For me, the Otto Klemperer Mahler 2 with the Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus is in a class by itself. I thought it left all the others in the dust, though I still enjoy the Bruno Walter CSO performance. For No. 3, the renown Horenstein with the LSO. For No. 4, the George Szell with the Cleveland Orchestra. Just perfect. It sparkles from the first to the last note. Sir John Barbirolli for No. 5 (great slow movement).  Szell again for No. 6 (great live performance). Michael Tilson Thomas with the LSO for No. 7 (better than Bernstein's NYP, IMO). Dudamel with the Simon Bolivar Orchestra, the live performance, for No. 8. Just awesome! Bruno Walter and the CSO for No. 9. Both Klemperer and Walter knew Mahler personally and I believe that it shows in their inspired performances, though in very different ways; after all, Mahler had been dead for 40 years by the time these recordings were made.


----------



## Granate

Crawford Glissadevil said:


> Now I'm tempted to buy both the Bernstein and the Tennstedt box sets. Plus individual symphonies like the Solti #8 I just purchased.


I was lucky enough to get the Tennstedt Mahler studio set for 25€ delivery included in Amazon Spain. Now it's not that cheap anywhere. Try to wait. The one I talk about is the 2011 box with 16CDs (Das Lied, and Live Symphonies No.5-7 included). It has usually the same price as the pink studio box from 2013 but sometimes people like Merl are lucky and get that box for a fiver.

The DG Bernstein set is more elusive. Still waiting the price to drop from 30€ delivery included. Sony Bernstein is usually cheaper, but yeah, do listen to individual recordings.


----------



## mbhaub

I've been wallowing in Bernstein's Mahler for the past few weeks. I've come to a conclusion: his best Mahler cycle is the DG DVD set from Vienna and London. Live and totally exciting. He was so involved in this music and it comes through. The sound isn't as good as either the Sony or DG CD sets, unfortunately. But you learn to listen around the TV-quality sound and witness superb music making.








Then, for the most vivid, lurid, funny stories about Bernstein, read this book. You'll never be able to see the Maestro the same way.


----------



## wkasimer

Granate said:


> I was lucky enough to get the Tennstedt Mahler studio set for 25€ delivery included in Amazon Spain. Now it's not that cheap anywhere. Try to wait. The one I talk about is the 2011 box with 16CDs (Das Lied, and Live Symphonies No.5-7 included).


I wouldn't wait. It's not going to get much cheaper than it is right now, and I predict that when it goes OOP, the price of used copies will go through the roof.


----------



## Merl

Here's a cheap secondhand CD way to collect Mahler.....























So for a tenner, secondhand you get 1-5 and 10 (and some amazing recordings the Walter and Barshai are outstanding).


----------



## Merl

Or this excellent set is around £25 on ebay at the moment.


----------



## Crawford Glissadevil

Granate said:


> I was lucky enough to get the Tennstedt Mahler studio set for 25€ delivery included in Amazon Spain. Now it's not that cheap anywhere. Try to wait. The one I talk about is the 2011 box with 16CDs (Das Lied, and Live Symphonies No.5-7 included). It has usually the same price as the pink studio box from 2013 but sometimes people like Merl are lucky and get that box for a fiver.
> 
> The DG Bernstein set is more elusive. Still waiting the price to drop from 30€ delivery included. Sony Bernstein is usually cheaper, but yeah, do listen to individual recordings.


OK. I pulled the trigger on the Tennstedt 16 CD set ( found it for $27) and the Solti's 8th. I think I'll wait for the DG Bernstein to drop in price too.

Wow, I'm overwhelmed by the combined Mahler knowledge and kindness of everyone's suggestions! Thanks....

Could you guys comment on the Abbado DG box?

If Solti's 8th is the most agreed on Mahler symphony. Which Mahler symphony/conductor would be the second most agreed on version? (If there is such a thing?)


----------



## Granate

Crawford Glissadevil said:


> Could you guys comment on the Abbado DG box?


I'm not a fan of his Berlin cycle, but his Lucerne DVD recordings share great love in this forum. I myself I'm more impressed with the earlier Wiener Philharmoniker and Chicago Symphony recordings, although many of those like No.5 (CSO) or No.3 (WPO) fall short of energy. I love the CSO No.7 and I'm fond of the WPO NO.9. I plan to give it another listen in the future



> If Solti's 8th is the most agreed on Mahler symphony. Which Mahler symphony/conductor would be the second most agreed on version? (If there is such a thing?)


*Visit this thread*

But any Tennstedt at any time. Bernstein LSO and Abbado BPO are fairly good for me.

Oh, and it's funny how many reviewers in Amazon, me included, disagree about their tastes for the Tennstedt studio cycle. Pugg is an avid lover of No.4, Pyotr Petróvich really likes the No.3 and lot's of people in this forum go for the Live No.5 (that you have also purchased). But I don't like any of those versions. There's consensus that his live No.2 in 1989 is one of the best recordings of the symphony, rivaling with Klemperer.


----------



## Becca

My personal opinions about the symphonies have changes since I posted this list in May 2017

#1 - I couldn't give a strong recommendation here, but you might want to check out these two:
- Jascha Horenstein / London Symphony
- Sir John Barbirolli / Halle Orchestra (note: this is from 1957 so early stereo, and it predates the real Mahler revival)
#2 - Otto Klemperer / Bavarian Radio Symphony - a recording from a concert, available commercially, and which I think is even better than the Philharmonia recording.
#3 - Klaus Tennstedt /London Philharmonic (note: this is the live performance and not one from his studio set)
#4 - Klaus Tennstedt / London Philharmonic
- There is also an exceptional version which is only available on the Berlin Philharmonic's Digital Concert Hall with Simon Rattle & Christine Shafer
#5 - Sir John Barbirolli / New Philharmonia
- The 4th movement (adagietto) should be 8-10 minutes, if a conductor goes 11 minutes or more, avoid it as it messes up the entire balance. Bruno Walter, who worked on it with Mahler, did it in under 8 minutes.
#6 - Sir John Barbirolli / New Philharmonia - BUT the live Proms concert available on Testament and NOT the EMI studio recording
#7 - Claudio Abbado / Chicago Symphony
#8 - I think that the best is a Proms performance from 2002 with the National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain & Simon Rattle, available on YouTube, done around the same time and with the same soloists as his studio recording (which is recommendable).
- Other than that, try the combined Los Angeles Philharmonic & Simon Bolivar Orchestras with Gustavo Dudamel from a live Caracas, Venezuela concert.
#9 There are 3 which I think are recommendable, all slightly different
- Sir John Barbirolli / Berlin Philharmonic
- Otto Klemperer / New Philharmonia
- Sir Simon Rattle / Berlin Philharmonic - NOT the earlier Vienna recording
#10 - Sir Simon Rattle / Berlin Philharmonic
or perhaps Daniel Harding and the Vienna Philharmonic
Das Lied von der Erde - Otto Klemperer / Philharmonia


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

If interested and you don't already know and you aren't opposed to mp3 downloads and you aren't predisposed to think inexpensive equals not good quality, then all of Maurice Abravenel's Mahler cycle is available for almost nothing. $. 75 for download from Classics Select. It may also be available internationally but don't hold me to that. Good and solid renditions, certainly worth the price.
https://www.classicselect.com/colle...13-hour-digital-boxed-set?variant=32300039686


----------



## endelbendel

It's easy to fall into perfectionism when collecting music. Also is attempting to be parsimonious. Very tempting to pretend there is a best one out there to be found and ultimately enjoyed. But we have found it is better to relax and broaden. Several versions of each work or the set played back to back is what best shows the music and the individual's capacity for it. Then go and hear it live. i did that with Mahler, having read about Bernstein, then the fear of missing out on something, pestered a knowledgeable friend, who did me the favor of non-response to the compulsion. So i got the Bernstein and counted the Mahler Syms. as more exploratory material for the listening journey. Eventually found Sym. 9 by van Karajan / Berlin and fell head over soul for it, got a few more versions, Barbirolli / Berlin, Kubelik / Bayerischen (bc he is so good with Dvorak) and attended it with Nelsons and BSO, transfixed. One nice thing about the Berstein box is that being white with red stripes it stands out on the shelf making things easier to find; one negative thing is many of the syms. are split between discs. The NYPhil. never sounded so rich.


----------



## Enthusiast

I feel that recent posts about Bernstein's two sets do not agree with my take on them! For me the first set, now that it has been remastered and sounds superb, is vastly superior to the second. The second set has some good things in it but a lot of it is marred by Bernstein sometimes (often!) indulging a detail at the expense of the whole. The first set is much more controlled and focused but is still Bernstein! The best of second set (IMO) are the 5th and 6th symphonies. 6 is grueling but very powerful. The first set is preferable for all the other symphonies. To me the first set is perhaps the most worthwhile of all sets. Boulez and Neumann are also very worthwhile in offering very different takes. 

And, of course, there are many performances of individual symphonies that are wonderful.


----------



## Larkenfield

The Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 2 with Klemperer, Dame Janet Baker and the Bavarian Radio Symphony is the performance I intended to make, not the Philharmonia. Becca mentioned it. It's spoiled me for any other performance. If there's such a thing as a reference recording for the 2nd, this would be it for me.

https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Symphony-No-Heather-Harper/dp/B00000AF4T


----------



## Malx

Larkenfield said:


> The Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 2 with Klemperer, Dame Janet Baker and the Bavarian Radio Symphony is the performance I intended to make, not the Philharmonia. Becca mentioned it. It's spoiled me for any other performance. If there's such a thing as a reference recording for the 2nd, this would be it for me.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Symphony-No-Heather-Harper/dp/B00000AF4T


I tend to agree - if forced kicking and screaming to only have one Resurrection to listen to in the future this would likely be the one for me.


----------

